# USB port



## grandmonsta (Nov 28, 2017)

I recently bought a 2016 Nissan Versa Sedan. Whenever I plug in my Galaxy S5 phone into the USB port the radio says, "Please check Device." I took it to one dealership that told me the USB port was just for charging. I called Nissan and they said that it is not just a charging port and that my Galaxy S5 was compatible. SO I took it to another dealership who told me my phone was not compatible. So I called back Nissan who had their regional specialist call me and he told me that it depends on the device, program, car, etc. on what the USB port does, and that they have no list of compatible phones or programs for me to try out. What programs and settings do you guys use to play your music off of your phone? If your phone isn't compatible what do you use?


----------



## mega512 (Jul 30, 2018)

I have a 2015 Versa Note. The only devices that play music for me are iPhones or iPods. My LG only charges. Other option to use is an AUX cable. But obviously that would be a battery drain since it won't charge.


----------

